
A 'Brief' History of Neural Nets and Deep Learning, Part 4 (2015) - sytelus
http://www.andreykurenkov.com/writing/a-brief-history-of-neural-nets-and-deep-learning-part-4/
======
andreyk
Oh man, cool to see this on front page of HN again. For convenience, here is
the first part where its best to start:
[http://www.andreykurenkov.com/writing/a-brief-history-of-
neu...](http://www.andreykurenkov.com/writing/a-brief-history-of-neural-nets-
and-deep-learning/)

One of these days I'll finally get around to making a PDF version that's a bit
more convenient to save for lengthy reading and not just a series of blog
posts...

------
sytelus
If you ever asked yourself, what did suddenly changed the importance of neural
networks (ahm... deep learning), this is a great run down. The turning point
in my view was 2010 paper by Schmidhuber where he conclusively proves that
deeper networks have been learning all the time and excelling compared to
SVM/k-means. They were just too slow so needed to run for 24+ hours. GPU made
this 40X faster and suddenly deep networks were getting trained in couple of
hours.

------
woliveirajr
Mods: it is from 2015, and this is the 4th part of the series.

~~~
tomxor
Regardless, I've never seen it before and am glad it was posted. Not
everything has to be released in the last 24hrs to be of interest here.

~~~
CardenB
Yeah but it’s helpful to tag the headline with a date

~~~
swsieber
Not only that, it's the convention. Here, a lack of a date implies a current
date.

